
Zero Server - ryannevius
https://github.com/remoteinterview/zero
======
Blaiz0r
This seems very nice, like one step further from zero config bundlers like
Parceljs.

------
brudgers
discussion a few months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254828)

